# worst moment at show



## koomy56 (Jan 19, 2008)

I took my old horse to one of his first horse shows and we were coming around to a box shaped like a triangle. Flat on the bottom, angled at the top. He took one look at that jump and said no thank you, slammed to a stop, threw up his head and I fell forwards and got a mouth full of mane. heh. When I sat back up I had chunks of his mane stuck in my braces! So I had to circle around ripping hair from my mouth! haha. Pretty funny.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

*sigh* I had a whole horrible show when I was 12.. I fell off during warmup then almost got run over by another trainer, knocked rails in every class and/or fell off.. my mare just about strangled herself because of some stupid people playing on the haystack (knocked bales from the top row).. then when I was tying my horse to the trailer, somehow my finger got stuck in the slipknot just as Dancer spooked and pulled back ... I just about lost that finger.
Ugh. 
Yep, not a good day.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

JustDressageIt said:


> *sigh* I had a whole horrible show when I was 12.. I fell off during warmup then almost got run over by another trainer, knocked rails in every class and/or fell off.. my mare just about strangled herself because of some stupid people playing on the haystack (knocked bales from the top row).. then when I was tying my horse to the trailer, somehow my finger got stuck in the slipknot just as Dancer spooked and pulled back ... I just about lost that finger.
> Ugh.
> Yep, not a good day.


OMGossh, that was a very bad day lol :lol:


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Ok, I went to a show to exhibit one of my friends horses once. This mare hadn't really been ridden seriously for probably six months and she wasn't very calm.

While we were at the show she got loose twice, and both times she made for the road. The whole show had to be shut down because of her, and I had to go out both times and retrieve her while everyone stared at me. It was pretty embarrassing. 

At another show, the horse I own now was tied to the back of the trailer on a long line so he could eat grass while we watched the show in the bleachers. All of a sudden there was this horrible screeching noise followed by a tremendous crash. When I went back to check on him (because the noise came from our trailer) I saw he had managed to loop the lead under the door (which had intelligently been left open... probably by me) so that when he lifted his head, he had lifted the door out of its hinges, and it was now laying on the ground next to him. An entire trailer gate had come off. It wasn't hard to put the door back on but a lot of people gathered around to stare at it before we could repair it.

What is it with people and staring?


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm a cry baby, when I don't know how to deal with things, emotionally, I cry. Well my first show I was an emotional disaster. My horse stepped on my toe in our showmanship class, so I cried, I messed up my showmanship pattern, so I cried. I cried and cried and cried and everyone was like what is this kids problem?


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Harlee rides horses said:


> I'm a cry baby, when I don't know how to deal with things, emotionally, I cry. Well my first show I was an emotional disaster. My horse stepped on my toe in our showmanship class, so I cried, I messed up my showmanship pattern, so I cried. I cried and cried and cried and everyone was like what is this kids problem?


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

My embarrassing moments usually happen when I take two horses to a show, the one at the float is usually the culpret. The most interesting moment when like this.....

I'm happily working out in the ring when over the PA I here the call of 'lose horse!' not thinking much of it I continue on, only to look over at the showjumping ring to see my lovely chestnut warmblood gelding deciding to have a go at the 1m class...... 

BY HIMSELF!!! :shock: 

He'd apparently spooked at the float, broken free and taken off. He'd been an eventer before I took him on, so was more than accustomed to jumping and he managed to get over 3 jumps before he was caught. The spectators were very ammused, I however was not and that is pretty much the last time that I took him out in company. He spent the rest of the competition standing in the float.


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

Frog said:


> My embarrassing moments usually happen when I take two horses to a show, the one at the float is usually the culpret. The most interesting moment when like this.....
> 
> I'm happily working out in the ring when over the PA I here the call of 'lose horse!' not thinking much of it I continue on, only to look over at the showjumping ring to see my lovely chestnut warmblood gelding deciding to have a go at the 1m class......
> 
> ...


Oh dear lord!
My worst show expirence would be when my sister fell off her show pony (because he spooked at a kid falling over with ballons) and the pony went over into the food section, and played hard to get for about 30min, althou many pple found it very interesting and humourous lol. It was kinda funny no one went over to my sister they just chased after the pony haha, sorry shouldnt be so crude lol.
Its ok, we dont have that pony anymore, he is back with his owners in South Australia...a long way away. I think they are having some success with him, although he had to be drugged, otherwise you just couldnt work with him.


----------



## myboydoc26 (Mar 26, 2008)

I have not gone to a show yet but I am this june and july and maybe august and I am sure I will have many embarrasing moments to share afterwards. I hope I have better luck than you though JDI. I definatly need my fingers. :wink:


----------



## patience and practice (May 2, 2008)

myboydoc26 said:


> I have not gone to a show yet but I am this june and july and maybe august and I am sure I will have many embarrasing moments to share afterwards. I hope I have better luck than you though JDI. I definatly need my fingers. :wink:


Don't you have an account on HorseChannel.com? I recognize your picture. I'm new there too. My username over there is dunny.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

The first time I took my now 24 year old QH to a show, he was 3 then...

I thought he was the most beautiful horse anyone could ever own and I was so excited, I pulled him off the trailer and all my friends gathered around to see him for the first time.

He was about 200 lbs under weight, you could actually put fingers between his ribs, he had starvation hairs, he had a hole in his face that drained puss and I didnt own clippers so I did his bridle path with scissors. He was so pretty... Anway, I pulled him off the trailer and everyone was so nice about him until this boy with his fancy appy walked by and laughed so loud. I remember to this day, he said "You are NOT going to show THAT FARMPONY are you?" 

I showed him alright... he reared in every class! I fell off in the warm-up ring, he got loose from the trailer and I've never been prouder... I OWNED HIM... bought him with MY OWN money... I was like... 16 maybe 15. I didnt know how bad he looked until years later when I looked at pix... wow... I took him out in public like that!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

myboydoc26 said:


> I have not gone to a show yet but I am this june and july and maybe august and I am sure I will have many embarrasing moments to share afterwards. I hope I have better luck than you though JDI. I definatly need my fingers. :wink:


Hehe ohhh that was by far the worst show I've ever been at.. EVER! I still have all my fingers, they were just very very sore for a long time after that event. 

Although Frog's post made me remember of another one:
My first mare (Dancer) was alone in the 4-horse straight load trailer while the other horses were being used in various classes; all of a sudden there's an urgent message on the PA system about a horse that's freaking out in a trailer.. sure enough it's Dancer. (Who else has bad luck like me?)
She had tried to jump over the chest bar and had gotten stuck with her front legs over the bar, and was flipping out over being caught. 
My dad got in the trailer and lifted her off the bar while someone else let it down - I still can't believe it. 
There ya go, another embarrassing moment!


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

Thats not really embarresing...neither was mine come to think of it :lol:


----------



## myboydoc26 (Mar 26, 2008)

patience and practice said:


> myboydoc26 said:
> 
> 
> > I have not gone to a show yet but I am this june and july and maybe august and I am sure I will have many embarrasing moments to share afterwards. I hope I have better luck than you though JDI. I definatly need my fingers. :wink:
> ...


Yeah I do. I think I reconize you. It is always neat to meet people who are part of both forums.  I Hope I see you on horse channel!


----------



## steff (May 4, 2008)

Had a little 13.2hh connemara and we used to go to a showjumping derby, 
Nearly everytime we went we would jump through the dike and 
she would take hold and gallop me towards the water jump and fire me off into it!! 
Very entertaining for everyone else but very embarasing for me!!
This was her on a more sucsessfull day compeating in working hunter pony..


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

aww nasty :?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Woah that must be hard to deal with.
She is gorgeous, though!


----------

